
How to Convert Blu-Ray to MOV on Mac/PC? - LareinaBronte
http://www.multipelife.com/blu-ray-to-mov.html
======
bradknowles
This is hard for me to read. As a native English speaker, the writing here
seems like it was badly translated by some automated program from some foreign
language.

------
kdkdkfkkfkfk
Why is this relevant on hn?

also, use mp4 for gods sake

